
Nike says it’s ‘actively working’ to fix its broken smart sneakers - 0xmohit
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/2/21/18234615/nike-adapt-bb-fix-android-bug-firmware-update-patch
======
collinmanderson
> the sneaker can’t be tightened or properly worn. Some users say the update
> caused the motor to stop functioning, too, so even the physical buttons
> don’t work.

